# what should live in this vivarium?



## terancheped42 (Apr 2, 2012)

i made this vivarium and would like to put an invert. of some kind in side. i would also like to catch its soon to be owner. it is a ten gallon tank with eco earth and three fairly large hides and a water dish. i only put the light there because it was night time when i took the pictures and i needed it so you could see the cage. i would like to know what would enjoy living in this viv and were i can find one. i live in Saratoga Springs NY. i would like to put something somewhat on the larger side of inverts. my favorits are wolf spiders, fishing spiders, tiger beetles, stag beetles and any other true spider of "impressive" size. but i am always open to suggestion as to what u think would like this viv and i can catch in my area 




~ thanks, Fenn p.s. i will post better pictures on request.


----------



## Billeh (Apr 2, 2012)

Pictures of hides and waterbowls?

I say you should get a Euathlus sp. Red and place it in there. Nice dwarf species. Takes forever to grow.


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 2, 2012)

GBB.  It'll web up that entire tank pretty nicely.  That, or an OBT, same concept..i like webs


----------



## terancheped42 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions but i was thinking more of a true spider or something i can go out and catch on my own, because for me that's the funnest part :biggrin:


----------



## Thomas2015 (Apr 2, 2012)

Perhaps a colony of southern house spiders (Kukulcania hibernalis)? They're pretty cool and can get quite large for a true spider.


----------



## terancheped42 (Apr 3, 2012)

are K. hibernalis in my area they were one of my first choices next to D. okefinokensis and H. carolinensis but i didn't think any of these are anywhere near my area. if anyone wants to send me one i wouldn't mind *hehe*:laugh:

---------- Post added 04-03-2012 at 06:20 PM ----------




Billeh said:


> Pictures of hides and waterbowls?
> 
> I say you should get a Euathlus sp. Red and place it in there. Nice dwarf species. Takes forever to grow.


 in the picture u can see the water bowl (the yellow rock thing) one hide (behind the water bowl) and part of another one, the 3rd one is under the plant.


----------

